# Rep milestone thread!



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

seeing as we all reach one at some point, and theres all these threads for bigval, and ropey, and ben. lets make one thread for it all!

think of it as a database

if you reach a milestone in reps, you or someone else can post it in this thread!

latest: (underlined means member is a mod)

*600 Rep:*
KSIMP88- 600 Reps 5/13/06
Wudaddy- 600 reps 5/14/06
Probn4lyfe- 600 reps 5/14/06
bentrinh- 600 reps 5/20/06
GatorLCA- 600 reps 5/20/06
Pjlietz- 600 reps 5/21/06
Sideburns- 600 reps 5/28/06
13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y- 600 reps 6/14/06
Zerohour- 600 reps 8/06
The_legend- 600 reps 8/06
J o h n r o d g e r s- 600 reps 8/06

*1000 Rep:*
ropey-1000 reps 5/4/06
Inquisitor-1000 reps 5/4/06
Thewaxshop-1000 reps 5/6/06
Chozart- 1000 reps 5/16/06
steveo42024- 1000 reps 5/19/06
BFRD- 1000 reps 5/21/06
Slade"news fiend"surfer- 1000 reps 5/28/06
Chipp- 1000 reps 6/6/06
Namrac- 1000 reps 7/06
Pauldovi- 1000 reps 7/06
Selectodude- 1000 reps 7/06
Burn- 1000 reps 7/06
ShawnMcGrail- 1000 reps 7/06
Renegade5399- 1000 reps 7/06
Taeric- 1000 reps 7/06
The_Manual- 1000 reps 7/06
lightsource- 1000 reps 7/06
PROBN4LYFE- 1000 reps 7/06
adas- 1000 reps 7/06
Inspire- 1000 reps 7/06
Fishie36- 1000 reps 7/06
Chim3ra- 1000 reps 7/06
xie67- 1000 reps 7/06
Transonic- 1000 reps 7/06
The_Jester- 1000 reps 7/06
busa- 1000 reps 7/06
Jori- 1000 reps 7/06
JacKz5o- 1000 reps 7/06
FoRmEd- 1000 reps 7/06
Evil XP2400- 1000 reps 7/06
Mr.N00bLaR- 1000 reps 7/06
Lando95- 1000 reps 7/06
BFRD- 1000 reps 7/06
Sideburns- 1000 reps 7/06
Bindusar- 1000 reps 7/06
wowza- 1000 reps 7/06
Ste- 1000 reps 7/06
OC Newbie- 1000 reps 7/06
VulcanDragon- 1000 reps 7/06
TheInformationator- 1000 reps 7/06
The Pook- 1000 reps 7/06
demol1sh3d- 1000 reps 7/06
fstfrddy- 1000 reps 7/06

*2000 Rep:*
Crash- 2000 reps 5/3/06
The Duke-2000 reps 5/6/06
ItsLasher- 2000 reps 5/17/06
Jrabb1920- 2000 reps 5/19/06
ENTERPRISE1701- 2000 reps 5/21/06
SpookedJunglist- 2000 reps 6/1/06
Chozart- 2000 reps 6/30/06
ropey- 2000 reps- 6/30/06
Krunk Kracker- 2000 reps 8/06
Inquisitor- 2000 reps 7/06
muffin- 2000 reps 7/06
YiffyGriffy- 2000 reps 7/06
Xavier1421- 2000 reps 7/06
sccr64472- 2000 reps 7/06
ncsa- 2000 reps 7/06
tuchan- 2000 reps 7/06
CyberDruid- 1000 reps 7/06

*3000 Rep:*
Bigval-3000 reps 5/4/06
The Duke-3000 reps 7/06
Enterprise1071- 3000 reps 6/06
Chozart- 3000 reps 7/06
Crash- 3000 reps 7/06
Jrabb1920- 3000 reps 7/06
ropey- 3000 reps 6/06
ThaWaxShop- 3000 reps 7/06

*4000 Rep:*
Bigval-4000 reps 7/06

Congrats again guys

*Member with the most reps*
BigVal- 4290 (8/14/06)

*Member with the least reps*
Andy8125- (neg)48 (8/14/06)


----------



## Retrospekt

Woot, good job bigval, 3000!


----------



## The Duke

You forgot me








Every one forgets me, I even forgot me ...


----------



## jrabb1920

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*

You forgot me








Every one forgets me, I even forgot me ...


----------



## ThaWaxShop

congrats duke!!! lol and all the others lol im gunning for that 1000 mark soo closeee lol


----------



## RyGuy

It's ok Duke I remembered you.







2000 is a great milestone too, keep up the good work.


----------



## claymanhb

Woot! Hit 700 today....the uber milestone...lol

BTW Congrats to Val. 3000+ reps and 46 rep power is crazy. And congrats to everyone else.


----------



## The Duke

The CONGRATS is to everyone here! 
Thanks for all of your great input and inspirations


----------



## ThaWaxShop

so what ever happened to this thread ?


----------



## Sideburns

Just got 500 the other day. Felt good to know people are startin to appreciate my knowledge for once...lol

Good times.

Party for all!


----------



## wudaddy

I don't think 500 should be good enough to be considered a rep milestone. Many people have 500 reps, but few have over 1000. People are 1000 are legends and gurus, we are just "stars" lol. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Cheetos316

I think what's also really impressive in addition to the reps is the number of posts.... Over serveral thousand (shoutout to Duke for over 10,000!) is a HUGE milestone IMHO. That's spending a LOT of quality time in the forums contributing, helping others, and generating a homey community. I know I spend my time here during breaks away from number crunching at the desk....


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

lol, i didnt think the thread would pick up, i updated it, and decided to add sideburns 500


----------



## Sideburns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y*
lol, i didnt think the thread would pick up, i updated it, and decided to add sideburns 500


*dances*

One of the things I have the most respect for...is rep to post ratio. SOmeone with 100 posts and 75 reps is helpful. Someone with 500 posts and 75 reps....well they'rej ust here asking questions.


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

just put chozart in there congrats dude


----------



## ThaWaxShop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sideburns*
*dances*

One of the things I have the most respect for...is rep to post ratio. SOmeone with 100 posts and 75 reps is helpful. Someone with 500 posts and 75 reps....well they'rej ust here asking questions.

cool what about my post/rep ratio then lol


----------



## Chozart

Thank you









Too bad I couldn't keep that 1:1 divider on my post/rep ratio


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

you earned it, and WOW what help you must have been to get that many reps so fast!


----------



## ItsLasher

I must not be worthy.


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke*
You forgot me








Every one forgets me, I even forgot me ...































Congrats Duke! You earned it! Now get to work!


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ItsLasher*
I must not be worthy.









We need a thread here for all the big guys we forgot...


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

ill add you lash, what date?


----------



## CyberDruid

All right will all the big guys lurking and skulking about with 2000+ reps PLEASE step forward and be recognised...lol--the rep to post ratio issue caught my attention a while back--but I do not know how valid it is (sorry Chozart) because if you end up helping out the big reptars and they dump 37 reps on you at atime it kinda throws that off. However I have to say Wax you have a fine ratio there--and of course Chozart is blazing a trail few will follow IMO--you may yet achieve your 1:1 divider...lol


----------



## Chozart

LOL .. I don't care whether my divider is 1:1 or 10:1 or whatever... I just enjoy lurking around here and help people.

Oh.. and that Cyberdude above me should be added also.. he just broke 1,000 a week ago, and is storming ahead also


----------



## CyberDruid

Yeah right--Crunching ahead more like! Lke you I could really care less--I would be here with or without the reptar thingy.
However, I do enjoy having 18 reptars to dole out at a whack--and I try and use up ALL my reps everyday! AHahahhahahhhhahaaaaha cough splutter

The Ninja Reptar Strikes Again!


----------



## madmanx1x1

im strugling to get over 100...it seems that no matter how much i help it never budges....great job to all of you that have 500+ (helpin the under*noob*)


----------



## CyberDruid

Do what I do--follow Chozart around and agree with everything--JK


----------



## Chozart

Did I see correctly that MadMan had 44 and now 62? difference of 18







LOL

I know I'm being followed by you Druid


----------



## madmanx1x1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*

Did I see correctly that MadMan had 44 and now 62? difference of 18







LOL

I know I'm being followed by you Druid










 76..thanks guys...i now feel apriciated for the help that i have provided. and i can ask for parts...yeah


----------



## Some_Idiot2

No one loves me, I barely get any rep points... I think it's the avatar.


----------



## madmanx1x1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Some_Idiot2*

No one loves me, I barely get any rep points... I think it's the avatar.










yea me 2


----------



## GatorLCA

I dont give them out freely but I do believe that if you ask for help and people help out (the ones on topic and know what they are talking about) then you should reward them, or for some outstanding posts but that's just me

I think the milestones should start at 600 when you get your last flame


----------



## emberix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sideburns*

One of the things I have the most respect for...is rep to post ratio.


i totally agree
u have a pretty good "P:R" ratio (yes i have christened that phrase: "P:R" = post to rep ratio) lol









i have a 5:4 P:R, which seems pretty good! I'm glad ive been able to help ppl!

it seems hard to keep a good P:R when u get into the high amounts, though... but that doesnt matter; helping people does!


----------



## madmanx1x1

first flame today....yeah....i love Overclock.net







we're like one big family


----------



## emberix

yeah this is the only forum i have everr kept interest in...


----------



## emberix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madmanx1x1*

76..thanks guys...i now feel apriciated for the help that i have provided. and i can ask for parts...yeah










make it 79


----------



## madmanx1x1

my P:R is 3.75:1


----------



## ThaWaxShop

mine is 2.59:1


----------



## Some_Idiot2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThaWaxShop*

mine is 2.59:1










Mine is like 5.5:1


----------



## emberix

oh yeah, thats easier. Just use a decimal and put it x:1.
Like that mine is:

*1.22:1*

Yay!









so wait... i invented this system myself, but im still confused. lol
the closer to 1:1 better, right?


----------



## Xaine99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *emberix*

...so wait... i invented this system myself, but im still confused. lol
the closer to 1:1 better, right?


Heh, if that's the case, then I'm 0.81:1

I don't think it matters _that_ much though.


----------



## emberix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xaine99*

Heh, if that's the case, then I'm 0.81:1

I don't think it matters _that_ much though.



haha dude you must be super helpful
u got alot a rep for not alot of posts


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

I got 600 and my 5th flame on the day I was going to retire...but I got LUV for you guys...I was back the next day and got 19 more REPS in like 5 mins!!!!


----------



## Chozart

You're not going anywhere dude... this forum is non-retirable


----------



## madmanx1x1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xaine99*

Heh, if that's the case, then I'm 0.81:1

I don't think it matters _that_ much though.


1:1 is great .81:1 is way better. good job and keep helpin ppl







im hoping to be able to get mine closer to the 1:1 mark in the next few days...im joined at the hip with this site


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

anyone else reach someting

i made 600 the first milestone


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Oh dear im not worthy of this thread lol. Well done to all the people who make this forum a great place.


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

your on the eve of 2000 man, i think you'll be on the list in 3 days


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y*

your on the eve of 2000 man, i think you'll be on the list in 3 days


Perhaps perhaps.


----------



## wudaddy

Ok then lets start the rep milestone at 600 reps then (5 flames).

I got 600 reps on May 14, 2006 (5 days ago). Post to rep ratio is 3.64:1.


----------



## emberix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wudaddy*

Ok then lets start the rep milestone at 600 reps then (5 flames).

I got 600 reps on May 14, 2006 (5 days ago). Post to rep ratio is 3.64:1.


thats a great ratio for being so high up there! Keep it up


----------



## bentrinh

600 reps, May 20, 2006








Edit: I have 2222 posts too


----------



## Chozart

Enjoy the Flames!!


----------



## wudaddy

Please add Probn4lyfe. He got his 6th flame on the day I got mine, which was May 14, 2006.


----------



## GatorLCA

I guess add mine..I got it today 5/20/06.

I guess I need 2,000 posts to get another rep power point cause mine seems a little off compared to others


----------



## wudaddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GatorLCA*

I guess add mine..I got it today 5/20/06.

I guess I need 2,000 posts to get another rep power point cause mine seems a little off compared to others


That's because you joined later than the rest of us. Time is equally as important as rep points and post counts


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

added ben, gator, and probe


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*

You're not going anywhere dude... this forum is non-retirable


Too right lol


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Lol


----------



## pjlietz

Woot, I got my 6th flame today. May 21 06, man they just kinda rushed in today, lol. Thanks everyone.

Edit: With only 1600 posts to boot.


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

updated


----------



## KSIMP88

KSIMP88
600 Reps - 5-13-06


----------



## wudaddy

Instead of putting them in order from oldest to most recent, I think you should seperate them by the number of reps. For example, 1st section should be for all the people with 600 reps, 2nd section with 1000 reps, and so on. This way it looks more organized. And you can order these from oldest to most recent in each section.


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

good idea wudaddy, ill change it.
(ksimp88 added)


----------



## wudaddy

Yeah it looks much more organized this way. Nice job!


----------



## claymanhb

What about me?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *claymanhb*

What about me?


I think you have to wait till 1000REP now to be added.


----------



## Chosen

Well im 5 away from 200 does that count at all?


----------



## Sideburns

Just got my 5th flame today...and just flying past it now....lol

72 reps so far today...

I've answered about 15 threads so far with great info...just getting bored and figured I'd help out a little around here...seemed kinda dead.

EDIT: Watch them go up...today is help whoring day for me!


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sideburns*

Just got my 5th flame today...and just flying past it now....lol

72 reps so far today...

I've answered about 15 threads so far with great info...just getting bored and figured I'd help out a little around here...seemed kinda dead.

EDIT: Watch them go up...today is help whoring day for me!


Seems like I get rep in spurts, too. I'll go three weeks with nothing, and then get 100 in 2 days.


----------



## Sideburns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*

Seems like I get rep in spurts, too. I'll go three weeks with nothing, and then get 100 in 2 days.


Yup, cause I got 4 more as soon as I edited for getting 6 more...lol.

I just keep replying to EVERY thread i see that hasn't been answered....


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Same as that.


----------



## wudaddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sideburns*

Just got my 5th flame today...and just flying past it now....lol

72 reps so far today...

I've answered about 15 threads so far with great info...just getting bored and figured I'd help out a little around here...seemed kinda dead.

EDIT: Watch them go up...today is help whoring day for me!


Holy nuggets Sideburns!!! This morning I saw you only had 602 reps and getting your 5th flame, but now 674!! Remember how I said we should have a race to 1000 reps? Well, I'm taking that back lol. By this rate you're going to get there in a matter of a few weeks (maybe even days!). Keep it up!


----------



## Sideburns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wudaddy*

Holy nuggets Sideburns!!! This morning I saw you only had 602 reps and getting your 5th flame, but now 674!! Remember how I said we should have a race to 1000 reps? Well, I'm taking that back lol. By this rate you're going to get there in a matter of a few weeks (maybe even days!). Keep it up!



HAHA. Well then...

It's all good man. We'll both get there, and we'll have a party on here! Let's just hope we give out the amount of help that's actually worth 1000 rep, rather than get it for a bunch of crap like a lot of people do.

Cheers, and good luck.


----------



## Ropey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sideburns*

rather than get it for a bunch of crap like a lot of people do


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sideburns*

HAHA. Well then...

It's all good man. We'll both get there, and we'll have a party on here! Let's just hope we give out the amount of help that's actually worth 1000 rep, rather than get it for a bunch of crap like a lot of people do.

Cheers, and good luck.


And to whom would you be refering?







Should all rep be reduced to only those posts deemed helpful (and who is to be the judge of that???)--what about Rep for bringing some light into the darkness...I think a judgemental attitude about where rep comes from is pretty silly. I know for a fact I have distributed more Rep than I've been given--and I've been given a fair amount. How about you?

I find these Rep threads counterintuitive--IMO rep is something we need not discuss. Rep-hungry posters are the last ones I rep--I ninja rep more than I Sig rep--and I often Rep without posting to the thread. I rep within the T of S as much as anyone here does--and I often run out of Rep before I log off for the evening. To me Spreading Rep is far more interesting than gathering rep--I kind of wish this whole rep thing would die down.

A year ago I do not recall such great fascination with Rep levels and milestones and so forth...but in the past months it has become an avid subject.

Perhaps it is the competitive nature of us (Gamers?) that makes us turn Rep into a game of hunting and gathering...not really all that useful IMO.

These are only my impressions







and opinions of this thread and other Rep threads like it--please do not take offense--like all opinions everyone's smells funny except your own...LOL

CyberD--AKA EasyRepper









EDIT: DAmmit R beat me to it again


----------



## Sideburns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*

And to whom would you be refering?







Should all rep be reduced to only those posts deemed helpful (and who is to be the judge of that???)--what about Rep for bringing some light into the darkness...I think a judgemental attitude about where rep comes from is pretty silly. I know for a fact I have distributed more Rep than I've been given--and I've been given a fair amount. How about you?

I find these Rep threads counterintuitive--IMO rep is something we need not discuss. Rep-hungry posters are the last ones I rep--I ninja rep more than I Sig rep--and I often Rep without posting to the thread. I rep within the T of S as much as anyone here does--and I often run out of Rep before I log off for the evening. To me Spreading Rep is far more interesting than gathering rep--I kind of wish this whole rep thing would die down.

A year ago I do not recall such great fascination with Rep levels and milestones and so forth...but in the past months it has become an avid subject.

Perhaps it is the competitive nature of us (Gamers?) that makes us turn Rep into a game of hunting and gathering...not really all that useful IMO.

These are only my impressions







and opinions of this thread and other Rep threads like it--please do not take offense--like all opinions everyone's smells funny except your own...LOL

CyberD--AKA EasyRepper









EDIT: DAmmit R beat me to it again



Sorry guys...I did NOT mean it that way.

I am of course referring to the people that get reps like "Hey thanks for the gmail account" "Hey I like your avatar" "hey your sig is funny"...stuff like that. I simply meant that i hope I deserve all the rep I get, instead of getting them for free. That's all. I'm sorry if I offended you. Which it seems I have.

I'm sorry, but I do admit I said it in a way that could have been interpretted as you did.


----------



## CyberDruid

No biggy--you are a real helper out there--you've been ninja repped LOL--I simply find all the attention to Rep a little too much lately...


----------



## wudaddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sideburns*

Sorry guys...I did NOT mean it that way.

I am of course referring to the people that get reps like "Hey thanks for the gmail account" "Hey I like your avatar" "hey your sig is funny"...stuff like that. I simply meant that i hope I deserve all the rep I get, instead of getting them for free. That's all. I'm sorry if I offended you. Which it seems I have.

I'm sorry, but I do admit I said it in a way that could have been interpretted as you did.


Don't worry man I still love you.


----------



## emberix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sideburns*

I am of course referring to the people that get reps like "Hey thanks for the gmail account" "Hey I like your avatar" "hey your sig is funny"...stuff like that. I simply meant that i hope I deserve all the rep I get, instead of getting them for free.


whats wrong for getting reps for those things? Maybe not the avatar one, but some things like the others means that u helped someone out or u just brightened their day by putting a smile on their face. IMO rep should be given whenever the given feels it is worthy. Just wat i think.


----------



## CyberDruid

I was gonna Rep you for that ember--but forget it now......Ahahahhshahah Cough [email protected]#%$**# HA!


----------



## Crash

People get reps for contributing positively to the forum also. Sometimes I don't rep people every time I see a good post. But if I notice someone out there really trying to help others. Ill find one of their posts and rep them. Its not all about knowledge. Its also about people adding to the friendliness and quality of the forum.


----------



## emberix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*

I was gonna Rep you for that ember--but forget it now......Ahahahhshahah Cough [email protected]#%$**# HA!


oh that was just mean !


----------



## Sideburns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crash*

People get reps for contributing positively to the forum also. Sometimes I don't rep people every time I see a good post. But if I notice someone out there really trying to help others. Ill find one of their posts and rep them. Its not all about knowledge. Its also about people adding to the friendliness and quality of the forum.



That's Exactly what I was trying to say...cept Crash has a way with words.

If you make the forum a better place by contributing something worthy...then you get reps....

Wish I coulda said that the first time...lol. ;-)

Thanks Crash.

See everyone around....I've crowded this thread enough.


----------



## CyberDruid

Don't leave--the party is just starting! Great way to put it Crash...don't worry E--as soon as I win your logo contest I'll take care of ya wink wink....JK


----------



## emberix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*

Don't leave--the party is just starting! Great way to put it Crash...don't worry E--as soon as I win your logo contest I'll take care of ya wink wink....JK


haha funny..


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

updated!


----------



## Ropey

Ropey's rep is akin to his nose,
On wind's whim it blows.
Up and onward it must be so,
There is no -rep or down it would go.


----------



## CyberDruid

CyberDruid's on his way
to 1500 anyday
17 more rep to go
so ask a question that I know...


----------



## Chozart

Couldn't resist...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crash*
People get reps for contributing positively to the forum also. Sometimes I don't rep people every time I see a good post. But if I notice someone out there really trying to help others. Ill find one of their posts and rep them. Its not all about knowledge. Its also about people adding to the friendliness and quality of the forum.

Yes we all want a friendly atmosphere here on oc.net.


----------



## Ropey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE1701*
Yes we all want a friendly atmosphere here on Overclock.net.

Them's fightin' words m8


----------



## Chozart

Ok folks..there is a new Guru in the house.... Congrats Druid


----------



## Chozart

Chalk Ropey up for 2,000


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

will do.

i think i missed more ppl though, so if you got to a milestone AFTER 5/30 step up









lol, i even missed myself


----------



## Chozart

LOL .. Ditto!!


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

whoops, lol, what date did you hit 2000? il just say the 18th


----------



## Chozart

Yesterday. Ran into bigval and jrabb... so I jumped over it quite fast


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

ok.

anyone else


----------



## Chozart

Not that I know of... and why did you put me at 6/18/2006? Should be 6/30 (yesterday... about same time as Ropey I guess...







)


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

WOW, ive been slacking, lol.

i kno that there are alot of people who hit something, so if you hit 600, 1000, 2000, 3000, or your bigval (







) step forward


----------



## jNSKkK

Enterprise is on 3000+ now. he should be added on. Also, ThaWaxShop is on 3000+


----------



## Chozart

New in the 3,000 rep club:

Crash
The Duke
ItsLasher
Jrabb1920
ENTERPRISE1701
Chozart
ropey
ThaWaxShop


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

added them two.

i kno that theres alot of people, and im too lazy to go through each thread







, so come forward,lol


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

added choz's list, any more?


----------



## jNSKkK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y*
added choz's list, any more?

I'll be on the 600 Rep list soon


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

ima try to add as many as i can from looking at the titles of thread in this seciton,









becuase im just that hard working


----------



## Chipp

I broke 1k in early June, not sure of the exact date but I think it was the 6th.


----------



## Chozart

The 2000 club:

Inquisitor
muffin
Krunk_Kracker
YiffyGriffy
Xavier1421
sccr64472
ncsa
SpookedJunglist
tuchan
CyberDruid

( not sure which ones you had already)


----------



## Chozart

The 1000 club:

Burn
ShawnMcGrail
Renegade5399
Taeric
The_Manual
Chipp
lightsource
PROBN4LYFE
adas
Inspire
Fishie36
steveo42024
sladesurfer
Chim3ra
xie67
Namrac
Transonic
The_Jester
selectodude
busa
Jori
JacKz5o
FoRmEd
Evil XP2400
Mr.N00bLaR
Lando95
BFRD
Sideburns
Bindusar
wowza
Ste
OC Newbie
pauldovi
VulcanDragon
TheInformationator
The Pook
demol1sh3d
fstfrddy


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

:O

wow man, lol, your good.

should have them all on there in a minute or two


----------



## Chozart

I added some more to the 1000 club... LOL accidently posted before I was done

Just go to the members list and figure out who is the lowest one in any club









I think the 5 flame club is quite big


----------



## TheLegend

In the 600 club. 1000 coming soon.


----------

